# NREMT-P psychomotor



## weezeehamilton (May 10, 2016)

Any suggestions on how to study for this?  Or is it just memorizing and practicing the skills over and over??


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2016)

Memorize the check off sheets and practice the skills. It will be the exact same skills you've practiced through the entirety of your paramedic program.
There's no secret to this. It's simply A, followed by B, followed by C...

Didn't you do the same thing when you tested for EMT-B?


----------



## bcemr (May 12, 2016)

Oh boy... here we go. OP - you've gotta try a different career here bud. Sorry to be so harsh but your posts.... man.


----------



## STXmedic (May 12, 2016)

bcemr said:


> Oh boy... here we go. OP - you've gotta try a different career here bud. Sorry to be so harsh but your posts.... man.


I'm all for being blunt with people who should look for other careers, but I'm honestly not seeing it with the OP. He's struggling, but not sinking. A single fail of NR paramedic followed by a pass, and asking for help studying for NR tests is hardly a reason to give someone the boot. If I had him as a student, I may or may not have a different opinion. But with the information from this and his previous posts, I think it's a little harsh and premature to be giving him the boot like that.


----------



## bcemr (May 12, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I'm all for being blunt with people who should look for other careers, but I'm honestly not seeing it with the OP. He's struggling, but not sinking. A single fail of NR paramedic followed by a pass, and asking for help studying for NR tests is hardly a reason to give someone the boot. If I had him as a student, I may or may not have a different opinion. But with the information from this and his previous posts, I think it's a little harsh and premature to be giving him the boot like that.



Nah I totally agree with you. It's his anxiety. He has crippling anxiety that causes him to just blank. I get it, we all get nervous. But his questions even are SOOOO specific, it makes me wonder if he even took any training course or is scouring the internet for exact literal answers to his questions to pass.


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 12, 2016)

bcemr said:


> Nah I totally agree with you. It's his anxiety. He has crippling anxiety that causes him to just blank. I get it, we all get nervous. But his questions even are SOOOO specific, it makes me wonder if he even took any training course or is scouring the internet for exact literal answers to his questions to pass.


----------



## weezeehamilton (May 12, 2016)

@bcemr your entitled to your opinion, although it's a be one "let's castrate a guy bc he has a question.  I've gone through my life not asking questions out of fear and embarrassment, top that with a military background, where I got paid to follow orders.  Not asking a simple question or a direct one is why I struggle with tests in the first place.  I came to this forum bc I've seen people's give good advice and perspective, not to be trolled by people like you.  Your opinion isn't harsh it's just uninformed


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 12, 2016)

@STXmedic has no problem being blunt; he actually has a gift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcemr (May 13, 2016)

weezeehamilton said:


> @bcemr your entitled to your opinion, although it's a be one "let's castrate a guy bc he has a question.  I've gone through my life not asking questions out of fear and embarrassment, top that with a military background, where I got paid to follow orders.  Not asking a simple question or a direct one is why I struggle with tests in the first place.  I came to this forum bc I've seen people's give good advice and perspective, not to be trolled by people like you.  Your opinion isn't harsh it's just uninformed


I'm not sure you know what trolling is. But hey, all the power to you. I really do hope your anxiety dissipates as you are running codes alone in the back of a unit and you can't remember ACLS protocols because you forgot to ask absolutely exact specific questions on EMT life about it.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 14, 2016)

bcemr said:


> II really do hope your anxiety dissipates as you are running codes alone in the back of a unit and you can't remember ACLS protocols because you forgot to ask absolutely exact specific questions on EMT life about it.




Because everyone knows codes are run with one person.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 19, 2016)

bcemr said:


> Oh boy... here we go. OP - you've gotta try a different career here bud. Sorry to be so harsh but your posts.... man.



But, then there's this from another thread you contributed to. 


bcemr said:


> 1st test attempt
> 135 questions, 0 confidence after walking out. Think I got the last Q wrong.  Hopefully will know results soon.





bcemr said:


> Failed first attempt



I hate to be a **** just to be a ****, but I don't see anything wrong with the OPs question.
For the OP, yes, as others have said, read and memorize the skills check off sheets and know them by heart.


----------

